# Moebius Chariot Photo-Etch



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello, 

I have been working on the upgrades for the Chariot I will keep updates coming.




http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/fo...;action=display;threadid=324;start=0#lastPost


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I look forward to seeing what you produce. Anything to make it look more like the real thing I am all for.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been working on the upgrades for the Chariot I will keep updates coming.
> 
> http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/fo...;action=display;threadid=324;start=0#lastPost


Gil:

Kind of a pain to register on yet ANOTHER forum just to view your photos! I'll wait, thank you. Or just not even give it more thought! I've already joined too many forums as it is, and I don't need to join another one! Not the best marketing strategy, man.... !!!! Post some pics where the general public can see them! Why make it hard for potential customers?

--Henry


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The site's awesome, and I'll drop by often to see what you've got going on for us! I can't wait to get the Chariot kit, and I'll definitely want to make it as realistic as possible when I start on it! Keep up the great work! We appreciate it!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

No pictures yet. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

g_xii said:


> Gil:
> 
> Kind of a pain to register on yet ANOTHER forum just to view your photos! I'll wait, thank you. Or just not even give it more thought! I've already joined too many forums as it is, and I don't need to join another one! Not the best marketing strategy, man.... !!!! Post some pics where the general public can see them! Why make it hard for potential customers?
> 
> --Henry


Henry,

I am not trying a marketing strategy, I am havening software trouble and I could not put pictures earlier.This is the first master test shots of the some of the resin and photo-etch, and I am still working on having more photo-etch that are not shown. 

I will mention and post pictures here when it is ready put it in the store. Also you don't have to sign up on the forum to see what products I have available. 

Gil

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chariottest1mf3.jpg


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Henry,
> 
> I am not trying a marketing strategy, I am havening software trouble and I could not put pictures earlier.This is the first master test shots of the some of the resin and photo-etch, and I am still working on having more photo-etch that are not shown.
> 
> ...


Gotcha -- Thanks Gill!

It looks cool so far!

--H


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any estimate on the cost at this point? Also, when will it be available?


----------

